# Help - Lizard/Gecko identification!



## Geck0guy (Nov 21, 2011)

hi,
i have this red lizard/gecko however i haven't been able to identify it. does anyone recognize this?
its skin is bumpy and its eyes are yellow.
Cheers


----------



## ryanm (Nov 21, 2011)

Better question is, if you have it in an enclosure, is it on licence or did you just catch it in the wild?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 21, 2011)

1 is a thick tailed gecko (black one) and the other is a bynoes (yellow one)


----------



## Geck0guy (Nov 21, 2011)

this was a temporary enclosure, someone gave me it. the barking gecko was bought, i have 4 of them.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 21, 2011)

Geck0guy said:


> this was a temporary enclosure, someone gave me it. the barking gecko was bought, i have 4 of them.



Is the unidentified gecko (not the Barking Gecko) on licence?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 21, 2011)

was the bynoes gecko giving to you on licence?


----------



## Geck0guy (Nov 21, 2011)

this is the current setup.

yep all licenced =) thanks for the help guys!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 21, 2011)

If it was on license you would know what species it is, don't try and BS us


----------



## ryanm (Nov 21, 2011)

Geck0guy said:


> this is the current setup.
> 
> yep all licenced =) thanks for the help guys!



As Goldmember has pointed out, if it was on licence you would have needed paperwork telling you what species it was. It is illegal to keep that Gecko with it not being on a licence.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

you didnt even knowif it was a lizard or a gecko...


----------



## Geck0guy (Nov 21, 2011)

woah guys! my dads in charge of all that! he is in America so i cant find it out. i just want to know so i can tell my friends what it is.

thanks to those that helped


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice try

If your dad really is the owner and knew what it was why didnt you just ask him instead of posting an ID thread?
Oh wait let me guess he works in some imaginary mine and can only be contacted once every 4 months


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 21, 2011)

your just digging your hole deeper...... 
I---D


----------



## Poggle (Nov 21, 2011)

*giggles softly to himself*


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Nov 21, 2011)

People on here are so rude they where just asking a question. They didn't need ever smart *** answer under the sun for every know it all there is


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 21, 2011)

They don't need to illegally keep reptiles. Yet circumstantial evidence certainly indicates a high chance they are and there is every reason this should be looked into further.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is it so far fetched that his Dad is overseas and in charge of the paperwork? There are heaps of kids on here and if you ask me the enclosure alone screams "teenage angst" with the skull in it lol I'm sure he is just a kid that wanted a quick answer rather than wait for his Dad to get back to look at the paperwork or try to call him long distance.


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 21, 2011)

But didn't he say he was given it by his friend?


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 21, 2011)

let it go ... thats not how they would live in the wild...


----------

